
Writing in Cafés: A Personal History - dnetesn
https://lareviewofbooks.org/essay/writing-in-cafes-a-personal-history
======
nwatson
I've written a lot of software in cafes. The combination of background noise,
interesting people to talk to once in a while, people-watching possibilities,
the travel to/from, switching physical space, etc., have always been helpful.

\- Happy Donuts in Palo Alto was a particular favorite, and still my go-to
when in the Bay Area: a great hangout for Stanford students, software
developers, late-night stoners with a need for donuts. It was sad that
homeless people would show up at 1 am to try to sleep as much as possible
before daylight, interrupted once in a while by staff waking them up (legal
issues I think). An early-thirties lady walked in with her parents late one
night and stood under the huge cosmic donut on the ceiling saying "this is the
place .. this is where I wrote [my dissertation]." Good vibes all around. They
supplied Google with donuts for a while.

\- Three Bees in San Mateo, Coupa Cafe in Palo Alto, Stanford CoHo, and Tart-
to-Tart in San Francisco were other favorites.

\- Current hangouts are Camino Bakery, Krankies, Ardmore Coffee, and the
Coffee Mill in the Winston-Salem, NC area. As a remote software developer I
need to get out of the basement several times a week.

[edit: spelling]

------
pibefision
I did my entire bachelor degree studying in cafes at night. Each coup of
coffee was very vivid reminder: I've payed for a coffe, so I had one hour (as
much) to write, to study, and to think. It was a great constraint. I'm still
searching for great cafes everywhere I go. It's a great personal pleasure.

~~~
alexivanovs
That sounds like a good idea, might have to give it a go. Thanks!

------
dnetesn
The great cafe short story, "A Clean, Well-Lighted Place" by Hemingway.
[http://www.mrbauld.com/hemclean.html](http://www.mrbauld.com/hemclean.html)

~~~
armenarmen
Thanks, that is great. I always used to claim to hate Hemingway to get a rise
out of people, but man, that guy!

